# wellness super five mix



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I am currently feeding my chocolate lab califonia natural low fat dry food she was on wellness weight control superfive mix and well just switched her for a becasue she became bored with it! I am also feeding my other dogs wellness superfive mix the lamb & rice and the chicken & Rice both types. I am not mixing these just diffrent ones differnt days so they are not bored. Is anyone else out there having their dogs sort of not wanting to eat this alot? My yellow lab is not too bad yet with this food~ but the other two just sort of eat or I should say pick at the food alot! I give my yellow lab. 2and 1/2 cups per day . My ori~pei gets around 2 cups per day. my beagle gets 1 cup per day. Now the beagle, and the ori`pei alwasy and I mean always leave alot in the bowl. In the morning meal I give this to them soley the dry kibble. In the evening meal they get wet food with this. I have wellness canned and I just got only two cans of dick van pattens wet food. So then in the evening they will eat a bit more but they are fussy with it to me seems either way. Does anyone else have any problems with this or no? Any suggestion what else to entice them with to eat their welness superfive mix? I right now have two bags and just can't get new till this is gone! Or should I looked at the evo red meat small bites but its over 60 bucks for 28 . whatever lbs! Expensive!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

First off, it sounds a little like your dogs are training you to be picky eaters. If you give them bland ol' kibble in the morning, they know that if they just wait till night time, they'll get it with some tasty canned food instead, which is much better! So in essence you could be rewarding their picky behavior. For now maybe you could cut out the wet food in the evenings so by night time they'll be hungry and just eat the kibble plain anyway. Make sure you pick their food up and put it back in the bag after giving them about 20 minutes to eat it so it doesn't go stale and they don't think food will just always be out for them if they _feel_ like eating it. 

With this method, they'll get hungry pretty quickly and start eating all their food in one sitting. If they still can't finish it all, maybe cut back their portions, maybe they're already full. 

Also if you want a really tasty kibble for them, perhaps you could switch it up for them between the regular Wellness, Wellness Core, and the Evo every few months or so.


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

One of my dogs was doing the same thing. Finally, I put it down in the morning and if it isn't touched in 30 minutes... I pick it up and give it to my dogs later. Eventually, the picky one will eat. Sometimes, I have to admit, I have to coax her to take the first bite and after that, she will then eat.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*thanks rannmiller great advice!*

Your most likely right they are probably waiitng for the evening meal haha! I had not thought of it that way! Just figured they would eat what you give them when they get it! Dogs they are a clever bunch!
I do pick it up after just so much time which they know this. This morning again pick pikc pick! Well tonight the change. I willtry it dry again and see what the heck!
I had not gotten the EVO yet expensive, but I had a trail bag of the small bites the chicken one and my one dog loved it and the other was going for his bowl. So I will invest in this product also. And mix it in! 
I feel that I am not overfeeding maybe underfeeding but heck if they don't finish! Then again I had also thought they could be full, but the way they pick seemed like they were being fussy now makes sense they are waiting for the yummy evening wet and dry mix!
I thought wellness core could be purchased at petsmart. i buy the wellness super five mix at petco and they do not have the core. strange! But when I went to petsmart they did not have the core. I do though go to specialty stores and I have not seen the core brand there! Where do you guys buy it? Thanks!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*thanks ChattyCathy*

I put my dogs food out twice in one day for so long also! But then I feel guilty if they like snub it which they have done and if I give a cup and see that 3/4 is left UGH! gets me crazy especially when your buying decent food and then they beg at the table I don't like that haha! Vitoria stillwell needs to teach them a lesson haha!
thanks for your help!


----------



## LL Blue (Dec 29, 2008)

One of my dogs is a pig and I would be worried if he didn't eat. The other picks at her food all of the time, and I don't worry too much about it because it is normal for her. I give them food twice a day (morning and evening), and I take it away after about 10-15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it all, she doesn't eat it all. Of course, it might be different if I were trying to put weight on her. In general, though, as long as she's acting fine, I don't worry about pickiness. 
I am feeding CORE right now. I get it at pet specialty stores, but also at Petco. I don't believe Petsmart carries any Wellness products. I would ask the manager at your Petco, because I know the one in my area does carry CORE. I don't think that they order a lot, because it is pricey, and so they do sometimes run out. That could be what is happening, or maybe there just wasn't interest and so they aren't ordering it? I would definitely ask if you want to get it there - at least they'll know someone is interested.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*Thanks LLBLUE*

I feed mine twice a day also and I am now at the point where I am like ok doggies, you are going to have to eat what you get and that is that! I do though still mix the wet in the evening so if they want to wait well their choice! They are spoiled haha!
You know I was just at my petco the other day, and yep they had all the supermix five and I actually found that they had the core for the cats not the dogs. So I am going to take your advice and asking the cashier and then ask the manager to see if they then get it for dogs. I never noticed that they had it for the cats until the other day so I see no reason why they don't have it for the dogs. But I also noticed when reading the areas where they have the markers for the foods that there is none for core. So I think you may be right they may not have enough requests for this. Hmmmm I am certainly going to ask. similar names! Thanks again I am asking this one next time I am in there!:smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

LL Blue said:


> One of my dogs is a pig and I would be worried if he didn't eat. The other picks at her food all of the time, and I don't worry too much about it because it is normal for her. I give them food twice a day (morning and evening), and I take it away after about 10-15 minutes. If she doesn't eat it all, she doesn't eat it all. Of course, it might be different if I were trying to put weight on her. In general, though, as long as she's acting fine, I don't worry about pickiness.
> I am feeding CORE right now. I get it at pet specialty stores, but also at Petco. I don't believe Petsmart carries any Wellness products. I would ask the manager at your Petco, because I know the one in my area does carry CORE. I don't think that they order a lot, because it is pricey, and so they do sometimes run out. That could be what is happening, or maybe there just wasn't interest and so they aren't ordering it? I would definitely ask if you want to get it there - at least they'll know someone is interested.


I use to feed Core and my Petsmart doesn't carry it. What the manager told me is they are slow to buy new products for some reason. Maybe they want to see how it sells first...???


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> I feed mine twice a day also and I am now at the point where I am like ok doggies, you are going to have to eat what you get and that is that! I do though still mix the wet in the evening so if they want to wait well their choice! They are spoiled haha!
> You know I was just at my petco the other day, and yep they had all the supermix five and I actually found that they had the core for the cats not the dogs. So I am going to take your advice and asking the cashier and then ask the manager to see if they then get it for dogs. I never noticed that they had it for the cats until the other day so I see no reason why they don't have it for the dogs. But I also noticed when reading the areas where they have the markers for the foods that there is none for core. So I think you may be right they may not have enough requests for this. Hmmmm I am certainly going to ask. similar names! Thanks again I am asking this one next time I am in there!:smile:


I don't know where you're from but do you have a Pet Supplies Plus near you? All of the ones near me carry all the quality brands and they also carry Core for both the dogs and cats... Innova too.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*Hi Chattycathy!*

I dont have that pet supplies plus store here by me!:frown: I live on the eastern part of north-central United States.
I frequently go to petco & petsmart and the mom & pop boutiques! I actually think my life savings is ending up at these stores haha!
I like the wellness at petco which is so convenient, I don't know cheaper but convenient! They have others brands there that are ok I guess,and good I believe! I wish though that we had that pet supplies plus. I should ask around to see if this will be opening in my area! I would love the convenience of one stop shopping versus running here and there! Thanks Chattycathy!:biggrin:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

wags said:


> I dont have that pet supplies plus store here by me!:frown: I live on the eastern part of north-central United States.
> I frequently go to petco & petsmart and the mom & pop boutiques! I actually think my life savings is ending up at these stores haha!
> I like the wellness at petco which is so convenient, I don't know cheaper but convenient! They have others brands there that are ok I guess,and good I believe! I wish though that we had that pet supplies plus. I should ask around to see if this will be opening in my area! I would love the convenience of one stop shopping versus running here and there! Thanks Chattycathy!:biggrin:


You know what else you can do is ask Petco to charge you the same price as Petsmart when you are looking for something that they both carry. My Petco, which is 1 mile from me does that. Just a thought... :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

ChattyCathy said:


> You know what else you can do is ask Petco to charge you the same price as Petsmart when you are looking for something that they both carry. My Petco, which is 1 mile from me does that. Just a thought... :biggrin:


Oh really!:smile: Now this I didn't know you could do! That is great advice again! THANKYOU! I am in there so much , that when I was in the petco the one time and had to exchange a dog leash (I forgot the receipt) she was like oh yah your in here all the time (so no problem with the return haha) so my shopping levels consist of dog places and grocery stores haha!
Thanks I will ask them about the price matching!


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I use to feed Core and my Petsmart doesn't carry it. What the manager told me is they are slow to buy new products for some reason. Maybe they want to see how it sells first...???


They should be able to special order it for you. If the manager tells you that they want to see how something sells before they buy it - ask them how the heck are they supposed to sell something they don't have in stock?!? I had a manager of a PetCo tell me the same thing! Next time I went in, there was a new manager......


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

TippysMom said:


> They should be able to special order it for you. If the manager tells you that they want to see how something sells before they buy it - ask them how the heck are they supposed to sell something they don't have in stock?!? I had a manager of a PetCo tell me the same thing! Next time I went in, there was a new manager......


I did do that... the Manager said it wasn't up to him as he was asking for Wellness and Innova but up to the people above him... you know how that goes... and on and on.... Oh, well. At least I have stores around me that are a little further out but I can find most of what I'm looking for and I just do my business w/them. Petsmart will smarten up when they see they are losing customers because they don't carry many quality kibble products. (At least I would think so!!)


----------



## EnglishBullTerriers (Sep 10, 2008)

ChattyCathy said:


> I did do that... the Manager said it wasn't up to him as he was asking for Wellness and Innova but up to the people above him... you know how that goes... and on and on.... Oh, well. At least I have stores around me that are a little further out but I can find most of what I'm looking for and I just do my business w/them. Petsmart will smarten up when they see they are losing customers because they don't carry many quality kibble products. (At least I would think so!!)


I don't know that I would agree with that because PetSmart isn't a 'quality' store. They are more of a warehouse type store and they only buy what sells and what they feel they can get the most money for. They might have some products that are a ton cheaper, but none of it is 'quality' product. 
I like more of the specialty stores and local stores because they are more personable and are more willing to work with you. Sometimes you can even haggle a price with them if it is something that you buy often and promise to only buy it from them. I did that when I needed the Blue Buffalo Puppy food for the pups I had. (No longer have pups and I feed my baby raw prey model) 
Good luck!


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

EnglishBullTerriers said:


> I don't know that I would agree with that because PetSmart isn't a 'quality' store. They are more of a warehouse type store and they only buy what sells and what they feel they can get the most money for. They might have some products that are a ton cheaper, but none of it is 'quality' product.
> I like more of the specialty stores and local stores because they are more personable and are more willing to work with you. Sometimes you can even haggle a price with them if it is something that you buy often and promise to only buy it from them. I did that when I needed the Blue Buffalo Puppy food for the pups I had. (No longer have pups and I feed my baby raw prey model)
> Good luck!


Yeah, I know... but it would only take a little for them to buy quality and learn that it, too, will sell. Oh, well... :frown:


----------

